# Simple Steer Roping Dummy



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

My daughters have been in a 4H horse club for quite a few years and have become accomplished riders. However, we live in the city therefore lease our horses. My two girls dream of owning a ranch someday and chasing cows. They learned to rope on Utube so I decided to make them a practise dummy. I bought the plastic head. The rest was a quick and fun break from my other all consuming project, The Essential Tool box by Finewoodworking Mike Pekovich(its coming, included a couple pictures). 

Made it portable so we could throw it in the back of the truck when we go camping. The head and legs are adjustable so you can practise heading or heeling from different angles and steer positions. I recently took a team roping class with my wife. The real thing doesn't behave itself like this dummy will.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Couple more pictures


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a clever use of sawhorse brackets Jamie. Are the extra legs at the back for practicing roping them?


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

In team roping, the first cowboy ropes the head then the second guy comes around behind the steer and ropes the two ankles/heels. I was trying to simulate the splay of the back legs. Used pipe so the rope would come off easier and not get hung up.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know you could have just rented Rick. Then they'd have a "live" one to practice on!!


----------

